# Seiko K.Hattori Vibron Wall Clock



## keepingtime (Feb 3, 2010)

I picked up this Seiko wall clock at an estate sale. The model number is VBX-103 and the face is marked Seiko with Vibron at the bottom of the face. The movement is markes Seiko K.Hattori 6 jewels. Has anyone ever heard of this clock. I have been collecting clocks/watches for some time now and have never seen this one. I cannot find any information on it Anywhere! Help? Thank you and still keepingtime!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

keepingtime said:


> I have been collecting clocks/watches for some time now and have never seen this one. I cannot find any information on it Anywhere! Help?




```

```
Welcome~Check out Helmut Ranft or google Ranft for a concise listing of watch movements including Seiko. Good Luck! ;-)


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

keepingtime said:


> I picked up this Seiko wall clock at an estate sale. The model number is VBX-103 and the face is marked Seiko with Vibron at the bottom of the face. The movement is markes Seiko K.Hattori 6 jewels. Has anyone ever heard of this clock. I have been collecting clocks/watches for some time now and have never seen this one. I cannot find any information on it Anywhere! Help? Thank you and still keepingtime!


Seiko is a well known maker of clocks and watches that first produced timekeepers under the name Seikosha. K. Hattori & Co. was the original corporate name however Seiko used several names on their timepieces. Because the movement says 6 jewels it may be electronic and the use of the name Vibron makes me think it is a tuning fork movement. Tuning fork movements were very popular from the 1950's through the mid 1970's. 
If this is the clock I would say the style is 1960's.


----------

